# New foster, introducing Daisy



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's 5.8 pounds and so cute. Really dirty, time for a bath tomorrow. Scared to death of the leash, doesn't know what to do on grass... she tried to nip me when we first got her,scared to have anyone touch her. but when we got home.I let the other fluffs say "hi" and it helped... I sat on the lawn with her and gently rubbed her and massaged her and talked to her for about 30 minutes then used a blanket to make her secure and held her... As long as her feet weren't dangling she relaxed,she doesn't quite know what to think if her feet aren't secure on something. She let me rub her belly and touch her feet.
She still freaks out on a leash but I pet her to calm her down...



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...211733471633.106681.1815157286&type=1&theater


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Poor girl. Great that you are fostering her. I know she will be so happy in your home. Thanks, Edie


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, thank you!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*All she wants is love....so sad*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Michelle she's a precious little thing! You are so sweet and gentle, if anyone can help Daisy, it's you. Bless you!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Another quick piccie...
She lets me hold her if her feet can be secure on something ,like a blanket. having them dangle scares her...


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> *All she wants is love....so sad*


I agree! You can see it on her face. Once she gets to know you and trust you she will blossom! :wub:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

That poor little baby! She is absolutely beautiful. If you need anything for her let me know. I'm so happy that you are helping her. It kills me to know that there are dogs stuck in the mills.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh my, what a darling girl.. bless her heart- what **** has she known? Glad you have her to help her heal...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh ... she is absolutely precious. Look at that adorable face. :wub:

She reminds in looks so much like Snowball ... in fact, he weighs 5.8 too!

Michelle, I can see that she feels so comfortable with you. I love the way she is resting on your chest ... right there by your heart. It sounds as though she isn't nipping you much either ... probably because she feels safe and comfortable with you.

You truly are an Earth Angel, Michelle. Bless you for giving this beautiful fluff baby so much tender loving care. 

Thank you for sharing all of the pictures.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Precious little girl!! It's so sweet that after just a few hours she will let you rub her belly, touch her feet and cuddle her, she trusts you. I can't wait to see the strides she makes living with you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Earth Angel indeed, Michelle. Daisy is now one lucky girl to have landed in your lap. Something about her face in the second photo reminds me of Tyler too. In these younger pic of him. Maybe the eyes. I know she'll blossom with you. How will you part with her??:innocent: :ThankYou::ThankYou:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Earth Angel indeed, Michelle. Daisy is now one lucky girl to have landed in your lap. Something about her face in the second photo reminds me of Tyler too. In these younger pic of him. Maybe the eyes. I know she'll blossom with you. How will you part with her??:innocent: :ThankYou::ThankYou:


Yes, it's the eyes! I almost mentioned the eyes with Snowball ... and, Tyler, too!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

AWWWW! I can tell she's going to be precious! I know she'll blossom with you. Didn't you say she's from a puppy mill? I hope you'll keep us posted on her!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dearest Michele,
She is gorgeous. What a face! Tell us more about her. It is going to be fun hearing about her progress. One at a time, we can't save them all but you sure are making a difference for her.

Gigi


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Falling in love with her...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Michelle! 2 beautiful girls!
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

What a precious baby. Thank you for taking care of her. She will certainly blossom from your love.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

She is sooo cute and I am so glad that you are fostering her.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Michelle, she is precious and your an angel for taking her in. I really believe in a short time she will come around and learn to trust. Thank you for doing all you do!!!! Hope Rylee is feeling better! Hugs to you!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Shes precious, god bless you and her!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor little thing. She is in the right place and thank you for taking care of her.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh, poor, sweet girl! Look at those eyes! Thank you so much for helping this baby. How is she with your other pups? What do they think of her?


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Michelle, you really do have a special gift. I can't wait to watch this little girl come into her own. I'm sure she's known nothing but cruelty in her short life and now she's going to learn about kindness and caring. So glad you have her. Good luck!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my, she is such a sweetheart and I hope she now gets the wonderful life she deserves. Maybe you can keep her?????


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my! I think I love her! She's a very special girl! Thank you for rescuing her!


----------



## TanyaT (May 20, 2013)

She is adorable! :wub:You are awesome for doing this! :thumbsup: I dont know how you will have the heart to let her go. I know I wouldn't.:crying: She is so precious.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

she's beautiful ! I hope she is starting to feel more comfortable and is not so scared.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Saying hi to you and Daisy today, Michelle. :smootch:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

You are so awesome Michelle. I have so much respect for you for helping to save those babies lives. I don't know how you do it, because I know it is so hard. You must be the most patient, caring person.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Breaks My Heart!! Thank you for taking her.*
*She is Beautiful. Nickee**
*The Work you do is Great. Bless You.*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Gave my little stinky a bath today ,she had a lot of poo on her, kinda smelled like chicken poo, hard and crusty but we got her clean. Bathing also took off much of the staining, she's almost white again... She was scared at first,I put her in a sink with warm water and used a cup to pour it on . She relaxed with the lathering,,,like a massage and loved the towel...
That sweet face...she killing me!


----------



## TanyaT (May 20, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> Gave my little stinky a bath today ,she had a lot of poo on her, kinda smelled like chicken poo, hard and crusty but we got her clean. Bathing also took off much of the staining, she's almost white again... She was scared at first,I put her in a sink with warm water and used a cup to pour it on . She relaxed with the lathering,,,like a massage and loved the towel...
> That sweet face...she killing me!


:wub: More pics of her all clean beautiful face please? :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

She is darling! Michelle, I can see how you're falling in love with her. I'm so glad you are fostering her- I know she will truly blossom at your home. I'm looking forward to reading about her progress  More pics! more pics!


----------



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

She is so precious!! Thank you Michelle for bringing hope to her.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How precious she is.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

So great to see it is going good so far. Looking at the pictures is so hard in a way but such a happy feeling knowing she is getting all she needs to heal with you. Much love from us 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I just want her to cuddle her to!!!!! I can see there is a glimmer of hope in this baby's eyes!!!! She is in good hands and thanks I am so happy you are doing this for her!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Daisy after bathies!!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You are doing so awesome with her!!!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Gave my little stinky a bath today ,she had a lot of poo on her, kinda smelled like chicken poo, hard and crusty but we got her clean. Bathing also took off much of the staining, she's almost white again... She was scared at first,I put her in a sink with warm water and used a cup to pour it on . She relaxed with the lathering,,,like a massage and loved the towel...
> That sweet face...she killing me!


I do believe Daisy has won the lottery. I think you did too Michelle!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is such a litle sweetheart...I don't know how you could ever part with her. Thank you for helping her.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

No words, just 'awwwww'.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thank goodness she has you...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michelle -- She's adorable -- and if anyone can help her, it will be you. You have the heart and patience to deal with her needs. Thank you for having the love to take on another one. You're definitely an Earth Angel as Marie would say.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She let me bathe her, pluck her ear hairs and trim her a bit,all sitting quiet on my lap...She still freaks out when we go to pick her up ,have to "reel" her in with the leash, but once she calms down,we can pick her up.
She is seriously scared... The lady that had her in the other rescue told be she'd pick her up by the scruff of the neck...,so wonder she freaks when we reach for her...
She's doing better though... just going to take time...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Michelle -- She's adorable -- and if anyone can help her, it will be you. You have the heart and patience to deal with her needs. Thank you for having the love to take on another one. You're definitely an Earth Angel as Marie would say.


Nah,I'm just a sucker for a hair face and big sweet "take me home eyes"....
Just remember to be gentle when I'm 95, have Alzheimers and 15 dogs...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Daisy after bathies!!!!


Aww how precious!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Daisey is such a pretty girl now and when she has absorbed all the love you are giving her she will reflect all the love back in those gorgeous eyes!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Michelle-daisy has the face of an ange! :innocent: Thank you for sharing her pictures with us. Poor little daisy, I hope and pray she doesn't have pain in her neck or back from the abuse. :crying: She is going to be a star!!! :wub:


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

So happy to see progress. She's safe now. She is so precious. God bless you and Daisy. Be happy together.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Why am I thinking you might be a "foster failure" on this one lol  ? Or should I say "furever success"? Seems like you two are rapidly falling in love. It is so obvious in her eyes that she trusts you on a spiritual level. God bless you dear friend. Your kindness inspires me.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Poor little thing! Thank you so much for helping her.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw poor thing! She's lucky she found you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Daisy slept with us last night, she did really good. She's relaxing more. Still won't come to us so I have to track her down with the leash.I feel bad doing that.But she's not freaking out when we reach for her, she just sits still now and waits to be picked up. I can hold her without security blanket under her feet. She still stiffens a bit with nothing under her feet,probably the sensation of being in the air is new to her...
So far she's potting outside well, takes her a bit on leash, she's a twirler... just like Rylee and Bitsy, twirl in circles before potty...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - in such a short time she's already starting to trust you. So wonderful. How is she around Al? Any more fear of men than women or not? You're doing so well. :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Daisy slept with us last night, she did really good. She's relaxing more. Still won't come to us so I have to track her down with the leash.I feel bad doing that.But she's not freaking out when we reach for her, she just sits still now and waits to be picked up. I can hold her without security blanket under her feet. She still stiffens a bit with nothing under her feet,probably the sensation of being in the air is new to her...
> So far she's potting outside well, takes her a bit on leash, she's a twirler... just like Rylee and Bitsy, twirl in circles before potty...


Awwww ... I love reading she slept with you and Al last night. :wub::wub: I can only imagine that helped her feel very secure ... and, very comfy, too.:heart::tender:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's doing good with Al too, first night she wouldn't let him hold her but she warmed up to Al by the next day. she's slow in warming up but she's letting us pick her up now without turning into Cujo.
That first day,I thought "what have I got myself into, but remembered Eldad's many videos of scared dogs who tried to nip because they were scared... so I pulled her onto my lap, let her sit there and slowly touched her and she started to ease up. Still scared but I could hold her...

When I hold her now,I don't want to put her down....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> She's doing good with Al too, first night she wouldn't let him hold her but she warmed up to Al by the next day. she's slow in warming up but she's letting us pick her up now without turning into Cujo.
> That first day,I thought "what have I got myself into, but remembered Eldad's many videos of scared dogs who tried to nip because they were scared... so I pulled her onto my lap, let her sit there and slowly touched her and she started to ease up. Still scared but I could hold her...
> 
> When I hold her now,I don't want to put her down....


Michelle, when I looked at the picture of Daisy in the shelter ... cowering in the corner and looking so frightened ... I was thinking of Eldad's videos, too ... (actually one that Brownyn or Edie shared with us)

Considering the very short amount of time Daisy has been with you and Al ... she is doing wonderful! 

Is she eating well?

Daisy is soooo blessed to be with you and Al, Michelle. Thank you, again, for all you do. :heart:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh I thought of that same video Marie, the one from Bron. 

Don't you guys think that any Maltese can be cured of fears with love. Your doing such a good job with her Michelle.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Michelle, what an angel you are. Daisy is so lucky that you rescued her!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> Oh I thought of that same video Marie, the one from Bron.
> 
> Don't you guys think that any Maltese can be cured of fears with love. Your doing such a good job with her Michelle.


This video still makes me cry every time I look at it. 

Thank God for Earth Angels like Edie, Bronwyn, Eldad, and Michelle.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...cW7vOWQN9dM1q_iN4zI6wBQ&bvm=bv.47244034,d.dmQ


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Daisy slept outside her carrier today,I keep the door open, she laid down with all the fluffs, so I laid down and she didn't leave to go in the carrier.Usually she goes in and hides.. She let me lay next to her and the other fluffs.. and she's starting to make eye contact and follow me when I walk around the kitchen.
Only been a couple days but she's making progress. I watch her to see if she sniffs and twirls ,then I know she has to potty. So far she's done good on potty outside...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I made a name tag in the shape of a flower with Daisy's name on it and two phone numbers in case, as we travel, we get into an accident,she has ID...
Does that mean I'm on my way to fluff nugget #6....:innocent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I made a name tag in the shape of a flower with Daisy's name on it and two phone numbers in case, as we travel, we get into an accident,she has ID...
> Does that mean I'm on my way to fluff nugget #6....:innocent:


Awwww ... I sure hope so. :tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I made a name tag in the shape of a flower with Daisy's name on it and two phone numbers in case, as we travel, we get into an accident,she has ID...
> Does that mean I'm on my way to fluff nugget #6....:innocent:


Michelle - you're a goner. Just sayin'. :HistericalSmiley::smootch:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I made a name tag in the shape of a flower with Daisy's name on it and two phone numbers in case, as we travel, we get into an accident,she has ID...
> Does that mean I'm on my way to fluff nugget #6....:innocent:


I hope so too..!! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She took a stinky treat from my hand today, been trying since she came... Tried earlier and she wouldn't do it but watched the other dogs,finally after laying down and petting her, she finally got up the nerve to take a treat...Now she's a total treat-a-haulic!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - you're a goner. Just sayin'. :HistericalSmiley::smootch:


Ooohh nooo, I was afraid of that! :faint: I know I'm terminal , no hope of a cure...
I'm "P" whipped... puppywhipped...:w00t:
Actually Al was saying she may have already found a home... but I have to make sure he wants to commit since it's a lot of work ,6 fluff nuggets.:faint:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Michelle I hate to say this, but you are Puppywhipped for sure!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: # 6 is Daisy!!!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Aww Michelle what an angel you are taking this sweet baby in!! What love and dedication will do for Daisy:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Awwww, what a sweet, precious baby. Such a cute little face. :wub: 
I am so glad she is with you Michelle!


----------

